

Writing Better NodeJS - arunoda
http://arunoda.me/blog/nodejs-design-patterns-101.html?betternode=true

======
benologist
This doesn't really feel like a guide for writing "better" nodejs, just a
guide for writing it in general.

~~~
arunoda
Yes this is something general but no one actually tells you you thiswhrb
starting node.

